# Skinny Leucomelas



## CrunchyCrabby (Feb 6, 2021)

So, I have 3 Leucomelas and everything’s been going fine for a while now I’ve moved all my frogs from their grow out into their actual viv, and now I’m noticing that one of them is becoming extremely skinny and looks like he’s having troubles catching flies (takes him a couple tries) I feed once a day (melanogastor) with Repashy calcium plus and Repashy vitamin A twice a month (supplements are only about a month old) But Repashy isn’t commonly avaliable here so the Vitamin A I’ve only had for about 2 months. After noticing this I immediately fed flies dusted with vitamin A, my humidity is usually around 80% I run a mistaking that mists 2 times a day. He mostly sits right beside where I drop in the flies but I am afraid to quarantine him because he’s having a hard enough time eating as it is I didn’t want to add any extra stress. I don’t have any Exotic vets in my city so I’d like to ask here if there’s anything I can do, or if I have to go get a fecal test.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Hopefully others will chime in. My first thought is that the frog is subordinate and getting out-competed for food. The problem compounds as it gets weaker and less effective at hunting. Sometimes pecking orders change when frogs are moved or get a little older.

If it were me, I'd put it in a separate bin with leaf litter, a hiding spot, something simple like a philodendron, and add in a lot of easy to hunt food in the form of springtails, as well as setting up a feeding station (banana will do) to concentrate a few melanogaster in one spot for him.

Maybe someone else here has a different idea, but that it appears to be losing weight in the legs is concerning and would cause me to separate it -- yes some short term stress, but if he has two robust, healthy frogs in there with him they aren't going to make his life easy. I've seen this before with D. auratus. 

Getting a fecal certainly wouldn't hurt.

Anyway, this is only my first impression. You should probably answer the standard Dendroboard questionnaire for ailing frogs so members here can get a full picture:

*Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste):*

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?

2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?

3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium? 

4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)? 

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

My initial thought is the same as @Fahad 's. I would separate it, put in a feeding station and see if you can get it to put some weight on.


----------



## CrunchyCrabby (Feb 6, 2021)

Ok I’ll get a quarantine setup a soon as I get home from work.

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?
Leucomelas had for about 6-7 months, acquired from Jungle Jewel Exotics.

2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?
Not sure exact temps but I’d say roughly around 77 during day and about 68 at night, no supplemental heating other than the lights on the viv.

3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium?
Exo tetra plant and uvb wattage was 26 i belive the uvb bulb adds a small amount of heat, along with aquarium plant light which produces no heat.

4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)?
Roughly 70-80%, using RO water, mistaking system.

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).
Zoomed 24x18x18, Mesh Top.

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?
Melanogastor every day roughly 100-150 flies, Repashy Calcium plus and vit A open for 2 months stored beside the enclosure.

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?
2 other Leucs

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?
No

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?
Nope very careful as to not spray anything beside the tank

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Too much UVB that covers too much of the viv for too long a period causes animals to go off food (my observations, as well as a couple of threads here that I recall). A 26w CFL UVB is certain to be much more UVB than is recommended for dart frogs. 

Personally, I'd replace the UVB with an LED lamp. If you think you must use UVB, get a UVB meter, learn how much UVB is recommeded for dart frogs and use the meter to achieve that.


----------

